# I really want to see my horse drawn!



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

If anyone would try and draw my horse(s) that would be amazing! I don't care if you change the posistion or whatnot I just want to get an idea about what they would look like if I paid for some one to draw them. It would be even better if you could combine the pictures to put my horses in the same drawing. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone???


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

When I have time I'll give it a go.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ok and sorry for the cruddy pictures.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey
i cant draw but me and my friend(jade) could either make a collage/edit them for you ?
but its up 2 u


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

sure! do you need better looking pics? these are really yucky looking!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

erm well i could do a collage of both of your horses.
1each
1 for your grey one
+ 1 for your chesnu
what are the horses name ?
erm have yuu got ayny headshots of them?
or any of them trotting or something.
as i need a min background, and 2 pics to collage in.
thanks


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

i could try and draw one if you like.  it may not be that good though, since i'm only a beginner and haven't been drawing for a lond time. but you know, if you want i could give it a try. =D


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

sure! I would love anything!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

erm well i could do a collage of both of your horses.
1each
1 for your grey one
+ 1 for your chesnu
what are the horses name ?
erm have yuu got ayny headshots of them?
or any of them trotting or something.
as i need a min background, and 2 pics to collage in.
thanks


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> sure! I would love anything!


okay  it may take a while though


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ill get some pics today when I go up!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Did you want your horse's names on the drawing?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

doesnt matter. do you want a better pic?


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I'll give it a go. PM me. If you have any better pictures that would be great. Or those pictures bigger?


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> doesnt matter. do you want a better pic?


I already did two of the pics you posted and I'm working on a third one. But if you want I can do some more, I really enjoy doing them.  Even if I am only a beginner. lol.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Icrazyaboutu*  
_sure! I would love anything!_

do u want us too do a collage of your horses?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hello, if you did want a collage and some edits lease let us know by visiting our thread at http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/anyone-want-free-photo-edit-collage-33894/page10/#post382254
have a look through the pages starting from the beggining and see what we can do. tell us the horses name ect. just post some pictures on there and we will have a go as we really enjoy it.

thanks jade x


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> hello, if you did want a collage and some edits lease let us know by visiting our thread at http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/anyone-want-free-photo-edit-collage-33894/page10/#post382254
> have a look through the pages starting from the beggining and see what we can do. tell us the horses name ect. just post some pictures on there and we will have a go as we really enjoy it.
> 
> thanks jade x


 you two already did one and it looked amazing! thanks so much. if you want to do another one ill give you some better pics.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

loll.
okay yeah up 2 you.
im sure me and jade wil be able to , we LOVE to do them  
so yeahh , x


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

heres some better pics


----------



## etdrawings (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, i am a very good artist and would love to draw your two horses. Are you still looking? 
Check out my website at Welcome to Ed's web page - ET Drawings,The best pencil drawings around!
Thanks Ed


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Im not looking to buy. I just want to see what they would look like drawn.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

I drew two of the first ones you posted. The third one I was working on just didn't turn out well. :-( And my scanner isn't working properly (for some odd reason) so I took pictures of them instead. I know it doesn't show most of the details but it's what I have for now. I'll try and see if my scanner is ready to coperate but in the meantime, here you go!  I had a lot of fun drawing them and I'll draw the others too if you want?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I love them! If you want to draw the others I would be very happy!


----------

